# Worst kids movies



## RabidLynx (Mar 15, 2014)

Went to the movies today and it got me thinking about this.

Some of the best and worst movies are kid movies. In any movie genre that exists, there will be the amazing movies, the mediocre movies, and the horrible movies. However, with kids movies, the amazing movies are usually better than regular movies, and the worst are, well, worst and cheesier than the regular worst movies.

This thread is about the mediocre and horrible kids movies. So bad it's good, to just plain bad, I don't care. Just rant about your traumatic experience known as a terrible kids movie.

For me, Cars 2. Rant mode activated.

The first Cars was a movie of my childhood. It was amazing, and still amazing to this day. I was fascinated with the graphics of the movie, how the cars talked and had emotions, and the story. It had a great moral, too. So when Cars 2 came out a while ago, I was expecting it to at least a little okay- not amazing, but okay. I mean, it was based off such a great movie, so how screwed up could it be?

Very. First of all, it is nothing like the original movie. If I remember correctly- which I probably don't as this was such a forgettable film- it starts off with Lightning and Sally dating or whatever in the setting of the original movie. Then I guess Lightning is invited to a world race tournament or something. So he goes on this race thing and Mator comes along. Then, the whole story goes downhill off a steep cliff from there. Mator gets involves with some business with freaking _spies, a_nd then goes around doing spy crap while Lightning goes around doing race crap. I don't even remember the plot after that, because it was so ridiculous and forgettable. All I know is, the rest of the movie has to do with Mator and the spies.

I was outraged. The first movie had _nothing_ to do with spies! It's about freaking race cars! If you're going to make a stupid sequel, at least make it a little similar to the first film! Wow, I didn't think it was possible to take a great movie and turn into a complete mess that is nothing like the original.

It's because of money. The want of money created this trash. The creators of the first Cars did just because they wanted to make a movie about talking cars. Yeah, they also did it for making some money, too, but it wasn't all about that. It was simply bring an idea to life and creating a movie to entertain a family. When the first Cars was made it was popular, especially with young boys. So, a ton of merchandise was bought by parents. Go out somewhere in public, chances are you will see at least a few young boys wearing a shirt or backpack or something with characters from Cars on this. Pixar saw this.  I don't think they felt like making another Cars movie, but saw it made money, so they just threw some crap story together, thought "What do young boys like?" and came up with spies, threw that in the mix, and once they were finished with the pile of crap they released it, along with even more merchandise. Cars 2 wasn't made for the purpose of being creative and making a great story, like I said it was for the money. Made something the kiddies will like so they can eat up the merchandise.  I really thought Pixar was better than that.

Oh well, I guess everybody makes mistakes, nobody's perfect and stuff. Pixar is close to perfect though, so it's weird to see something made by them to come out as crappy as this. I could take my movie nostalgia goggles off and watch it again with the insight of a young child, but if a four year old likes it it doesn't make it amazing. I think that what makes an amazing kids movie is a great storyline, characters, character development, morals, and enjoyable for the _whole_ family to watch, not just the kiddies. Cars 2 had none of that, making it the worst movie Pixar has ever made, in my opinion.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 15, 2014)

I suppose it would be cheating if I named any reviewed by Nostalgia Critic.


----------



## RabidLynx (Mar 16, 2014)

Many children's movies reviewed by Nostalgia Critic are pretty terrible.

The animated Titanic movies are the ones that come to mind. I find it amazing that such a thing could exist.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 16, 2014)

Alpha and Omega.


----------



## LupusLuciferus (Mar 16, 2014)

Doogal is pretty damn awful.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 16, 2014)

Shrek 37: The ReSheckining


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 16, 2014)

Clayton said:


> Alpha and Omega.



That movie helped me through some tough times. It will always be special to me and a big part of my life XD


----------



## LupusLuciferus (Mar 16, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> That movie helped me through some tough times. It will always be special to me and a big part of my life XD



I didn't think Alpha and Omega was all that bad.

One movie I truly hate is The Last Airbender. Sweet Jesus what a terrible movie that was. Parts of it were filmed on the mountains in my city and I LOVE the cartoon, so I was very excited to see it. I was crushed with how bad it was. I've seen better acting in straight to TV SyFy originals. It was basically a cinematic abortion.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 16, 2014)

Is Robots bad? It's been so long since I've watched it...


----------



## LupusLuciferus (Mar 16, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> Is Robots bad? It's been so long since I've watched it...



I wasn't a fan, but I didn't really hate it either...  I found it boring, so I just kind of forgot about it haha.


----------



## CamouflageSheep (Mar 16, 2014)

LupusLuciferus said:


> Doogal is pretty damn awful.



Oh gosh, my little brother loved that movie but I couldn't stand it. And since neither could my parents, guess who was the one who had to take him to see it twice in theaters?


----------



## LupusLuciferus (Mar 16, 2014)

CamouflageSheep said:


> Oh gosh, my little brother loved that movie but I couldn't stand it. And since neither could my parents, guess who was the one who had to take him to see it twice in theaters?



Hahaha oh no! I can't imagine. I saw it once on a TV set and that was enough. I can't imagine twice, in a movie theatre no less. You poor soul.


----------



## Twylyght (Mar 17, 2014)

Hoodwink.  I hated this movie so much.  I sat down and watched it with my little niece.  By the end, I was angry.  The animation was crappy, the writing was terrible, the character design was awful.  The wolf looked like the little white dog in the movie!  It's like they took the same dog model and recolored it and had him walk upright!  The story could have been good if done right.  It felt like I was watching a direct to dvd movie.


----------



## Benji (Mar 17, 2014)

It wasn't exactly a terrible kids movie--but the _Brave Little Toaster_ used to majorly freak me out when I was little.  The whole clown thing and the angry, plotting electronics.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 17, 2014)

Mr. B Natural (1957). 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdCrV14l658


----------

